# coughing????



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I've had my betta, Vincent, for over 3 years, and for most of his life he has been doing this weird behavior that i can only describe as coughing. He'll be chilling out in his tank and then all of a sudden he'll start moving his gills rapidly and open his mouth several times, and each times he opens his mouth he expels all these bubbles! After this episode of coughing he hurries up to get a breath from the surface and then he just goes back to his business like nothing happened :shock:. It doesn't seem to bother him at all, and he's always been perfectly healthy, but it kind of scares me sometimes, especially when he does it several times in a row. My other betta doesn't do this, and neither does my mom's betta. Does anyone else's betta do this???? Can anyone tell me why my betta does this??? it's pretty odd :-?.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

oops i meant to say i've had him for over 2 years, but he is more than 3 years old!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

He's fine. My males do this all the time. They're just blowing bubbles!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Usually this is a sign of gill or mouth irritation.....it is not uncommon for them to do this on occasion...but if they do it non stop....could be a problem....water quality, parasites, pathogens, high CO2, suspended material in the water...etc.....


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Usually this is a sign of gill or mouth irritation.....it is not uncommon for them to do this on occasion...but if they do it non stop....could be a problem....water quality, parasites, pathogens, high CO2, suspended material in the water...etc.....



Ooohhh. Mine don't do it that often... 
OFL knows her stuff! I'd listen to her.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for your responses!!! I'm glad its not something serious! he rarely ever does it anymore, but i saw him do it once yesterday so i started to wonder haha :-D


----------

